

Google's New Patent Search Tool: The Prior Art Finder - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120816104938977

======
tzs
It should probably filter out patents that were cited by the patent in
question, as the examiner was aware of those and already decided they are not
invalidating prior art.

